# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Stralend het nieuwe jaar in! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Stralend het nieuwe jaar in!
*
Teveel eten en ongebreideld boodschappen doen, zijn niet de beste middelen om er goed uit te zien. Wij geven u alvast een aantal tips om mooi, stralend en energiek voor de dag te komen. Een handleiding. 


*Opkikkertjes* 

Op de feestavond zelf heeft men doorgaans niet veel tijd. Maar ook make-up kan voorbereid worden. De huid kan bijvoorbeeld alvast gereinigd worden. Misschien denkt u dat dat overbodig is, maar dat is het niet, het is dé basis van een geslaagde make-up. Er zijn vandaag heel wat nieuwe producten op de markt die een peelingeffect combineren met een reinigende werking. Een goede reiniging die niet veel tijd in beslag neemt en aangevuld wordt met een hydraterende verzorging geeft uw huid en uw teint een heuse opkikker. De huid is voorzien van het nodige vocht, de huidkorrel is fijner, de teint homogener. Dat betekent ook meer transparantie, meer frisheid, meer zuiverheid én een perfecte basis voor de make-up. 


*Weg wallen* 

Stress, milieuverontreiniging, een tekort aan slaap, meer dan de helft van de vrouwen van 20 tot 29 jaar heeft wallen onder de ogen. Maar voor die vrouwen is er ook goed nieuws: de cosmetische industrie biedt heel wat producten om komaf te maken met de kringen door de sporen van vermoeidheid te verjagen. Daarbij horen de wallen, maar ook andere ‘sporen’ zoals bijvoorbeeld rode vlekken. Kies altijd voor een teint die een toontje lichter is dan die van uw huid en breng het product aan op een schone en droge huid. Geef de voorkeur aan een product waar ook hydraterende bestanddelen in zitten. Zo wordt de huid ook verzorgd en verdwijnt het risico op een kartonachtig effect. 

*
Ga voor natuurlijk en licht 
*
Als het reinigingsritueel en de camouflagewerken achter de rug zijn, kunt u –zo zullen heel wat schoonheidsspecialistes u aanraden- een gekleurde en hydraterende foundation aanbrengen die perfect past bij een zogenaamde natuurlijke make-up. De helderheid van de teint wordt niet alleen bepaald door de kleur van de opperhuid, maar ook door de dieper liggende microcirculatie van het bloed doorheen de huid. Een hydraterend product met een kleurtje zorgt ook voor een betere weerkaatsing van het licht wat de bleke huid en lichtroze tintje geeft en de matte huid en licht goudkleurige tint. Een gehydrateerde huid die meer egaal is geeft een parelmoerig aspect wat hoogst flatterend is. 

*
Zijdezachte lippen* 

Voordat u uw oogschaduw en ander moois aanbrengt, kunt u uw lippen meer volume geven met een gloss, liefst een hydraterende lipgloss die uw natuurlijke kleur een extraatje geeft. Een lipgloss die verzorgend werkt, levert u een dubbel voordeel op: naast een tikje glamour, zien uw lippen er voller en sensueler uit, ook na middernacht! 


11/12/2007 
Valériane Munoz, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid)

----------

